# 4 Cycle Chop/Cut Off/Quicky Saw



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone running these yet? 
Ran the Makita today. Noise
level is remarkably quiter. Cranking
the saw was also very easy no decompression button to fumble with.
Smooth throttle and plenty of torque. 
Kinda heavy but manageable. The exhaust/lack of smokey fumes was a nice surprise. Little pricey but pros out weigh the cons.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Couple guys I talked to say Makita still needs to work the bugs out. The one the salesman showed me was actually in for repair. It didn't look that old.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Biggest advantage we are considering is no improperly mixed gas failure. Sticker shock is biggest hurdle.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I lost a Stihl because my helper likely didn't do the math right and used too little oil. In laws just bought the kids some 4 wheelers that are 4 stroke for similar reasons. Needing 2 or 3 different ratios for different equipment sucks too


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Yeah I lost a Stihl because my helper likely didn't do the math right and used too little oil. In laws just bought the kids some 4 wheelers that are 4 stroke for similar reasons. Needing 2 or 3 different ratios for different equipment sucks too





For almost 40 yrs. I have been a big fan of Marvel Mystery Oil. First thing I do when I buy gas for equipment that is 2 cycle is mix in the correct ratio of Marvel. Then I mix the oil for the heaviest proportion and let 'er rip. Yeah,some will smoke a tad,oil is cheaper than buying new equipment + the extra oil never hurt anything I'm aware of.


P.S. I also mix Marvel for my 4 cycle engines,I swear by it.:thumbsup:


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

The concrete placement company on sites swears they'll never go back to 2 cycle. There from out of state and don't move equipment around the country. Cheaper to buy new verses packing and shipping equipment that's already paid for itself. I've got dibs on the Makita if we're still on site when the day comes.
I've seen them cut 100's of yards and 100's of yards of control joints in hard stand with it as well as their re-bar mat stock. Hasn't missed a beat so far. Sure hope they finish before us.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

fjn said:


> For almost 40 yrs. I have been a big fan of Marvel Mystery Oil. First thing I do when I buy gas for equipment that is 2 cycle is mix in the correct ratio of Marvel. Then I mix the oil for the heaviest proportion and let 'er rip. Yeah,some will smoke a tad,oil is cheaper than buying new equipment + the extra oil never hurt anything I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> P.S. I also mix Marvel for my 4 cycle engines,I swear by it.:thumbsup:


If youve ever hung out at bobistheoilguy .com man there was some intense debates back in the day with marvel (MMO) vs. other brands. 

The used oil analysis is excellent on the MMO, plus it frequently frees us rings and cleans everything, ect.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I've had my eye on the Stihl for a year now, the only thing that's held me back is that the main mechanic at the tool shop seems scared of the technology.......


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I wonder how they work being held sideways? Must be an oil pump to deliver the oil to the cylinders instead of just splashing up from a sump


----------



## SteveStone (May 19, 2015)

Hi folks! First post here.

Just getting going again after a 8 year career change. I have been shopping around for a chop saw and other tools as well. I work primarily with stone though i do brick and block from time to time. I have had been reading up on the new 4 stroke Makita and it seems to get good reviews other than some starting issues. I'm curious how these handle for more precise cuts compared to say a TS420 or a K750.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

jomama said:


> I've had my eye on the Stihl for a year now, the only thing that's held me back is that the main mechanic at the tool shop seems scared of the technology.......


I bought a Stihl last fall. I've had Partner/Hushy saws for years. So far the Stihl is the best saw I've ever owned.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Partner was the worst saw I ever used.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The Makita...does it do the same sort of RPMs as a 2 stroke?


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

CJKarl said:


> I bought a Stihl last fall. I've had Partner/Hushy saws for years. So far the Stihl is the best saw I've ever owned.


Are you saying you bought the Stihl 4-stroke saw? If so, I might have to buy one this week yet if you like it that much..........


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

jomama said:


> Are you saying you bought the Stihl 4-stroke saw? If so, I might have to buy one this week yet if you like it that much..........


STIHL doesn't have a 4 stroke yet. As far as I know Makita is the only one.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I still am impressed with my TS 350 Supers performance and longevity. Been running strong for what almost 20
years I'd guess.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I know a few people that still run their TS350's. Not everyday anymore but when they need it it's there


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

A guy on Amazon was pretty unimpressed with it due to having to pull the cord 4 or 5 times every time for a restart. Apparently it revs up slower too. Would be a time killer on a block or paver crew.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sure there are kinks that need ironing as with any product in the beginning stages. For example boat 4 cycle/ stoke motors no one touched them to begin with and now?
The one I used was cold blooded the first crank but after that started first pull. Noise level during operation was unbelievable! No smoke, no fumes and the heat dissipation back on the user was minimal. In no time and a few more brands adding their twist I can only assume they are the future of chop saws in my best guesstimation.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

My Dinosaur


----------

